# Clarifying Lemon Juice for F pac



## maddog (Jul 8, 2011)

I want to add some more lemon flavor to my SP. I have already cleared the batch. If I want it to stay clear, could I clarify some reg lemon juice with bentonite and rack before adding it to the SP?


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2011)

Add it to your taste. Then see what happens. May just need "time"


----------



## maddog (Jul 8, 2011)

Will the bentonite clarify unfermented lemon juice?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never tried it, but it would really surprise me if it did. You might have to be our guinea pig on this one. Let us know.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2011)

yea same here. remember the 3 "P's" !
It will clear on it time unless yoy add Superkleer. Even that will take time.


----------

